

Ginzametrics (YC S10) at 30 Days - rgrieselhuber
http://ginzametrics.com/ginzametrics-at-30-days.html

======
azymnis
By the way, we have made similar discoveries with our launch. Olark is an
incredible service to have and extremely useful to directly communicate with
customers.

Also, keeping the product in private beta has helped us iron out a number of
bugs, while slowly releasing our product out to more people. Eventually we
need to make our tool public, but this strategy has worked well till now.

------
bretthellman
Can't wait to try it out. Is there a AB Testing component to the platform? I
love the idea of self optimizing the SEO settings.

------
bcx
Glad we (<http://olark.com>) could help you guys out :-) Thanks for the props!

------
azymnis
Way to go Ray! Glad to see that your launch is going so well

